# QLD Mackay Eimeo Creek Flick Session



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Took the oportunity to hit the creek for a flick session. Launched just after the top of the tide and had the area to myself. Trolled until i got to my sand bank and flicked the trusty minnow around to no avail.

Changed to a soft plastic.. a z-mann minnow-z 3" in white and suprise..suprise the fish were intrested. Within several casts i landed my first flathead and not long after several more on the end of the sand bank.

Further up the creek i fish around the yacht that has been moored there for some time. The target this time was tarpon and again within a few casts i was on to a nice specimen. Unfortunatly my gopro froze and i was not able to video the tussle . I had to remove the battery and replace it and was able to take a still over head shot.

Easy a PB for me but didn't measure it as i was worried it might go toes up. Landed more small flattys on the way back to the ramp in the shallows. Was on the water for a couple of hours and enjoyed myself. A few pics of the morning session....

Cheers

Stevo....


----------



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

NIce stuff will have to give it a go up there soon as it is close to home.

Cheers Mal


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Looks like it would have been a nice slimy smelly tarpon too!


----------



## mackayaker (Aug 14, 2010)

Well done Bungy great conditions at the moment and some fish around as well. I can't wait to get out again!

Cheers Scotty


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

indiedog said:


> Beautiful spot Bungy. Caught a few things in that creek but never a tarpon. They are common there now I gather?


Hi ya Mate

I only seem to get the tarpon around the boats that are anchored up the creek. There is a deep hole there that also holds other specie as well.


----------



## Tremby (Jul 29, 2012)

Hiya Bungy
Thats my local. im out at least 3 times a week in a red and yellow extreme amigo. Rarely come home without a feed but always open to new suggestions. love to have some company near bye, let me no next time ur launching in eimeo/bucasia/dolphin heads area


----------



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

I've seen that amigo out there. When you boys head up there post it up i'm keen.

Cheers Mal


----------

